# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Sa optimist jeni per te ardhmen e kombit shqiptar?

## Albo

Sondazhi i kesaj jave do te testoje shkallen e optimizmit/pesimizmit qe shqiptaret ndjejne kur perballen me realitetin shqiptar. Sondazhi ka per qellim qe te testoje edhe interesin qe ju tregoni ndaj zhvillimeve ne trojet shqiptare duke u njohur me komentet dhe mendimet qe ju do te hidhni me poshte.

Pasi te votoni, jeni te lutur te jepni edhe mendimin tuaj per te ardhmen qe ju shihni per kombin shqiptar.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Unë vetësisht jam optimist për faktin e thjeshtë sepse ne si komb e kemi ruajtur gjuhën tonë duke sakrifikuar edhe jetën për të. Populli i lashtë shqiptarë, dhe gjeri sot u pat pushtuar prej Romakëve që Latinizuan gati gjysmën e Evropës, prej Sllavëve, dhe së fundit Turqve, dhe megjithatë kombi jonë i ka ruajtur ato karakteristikat e veçanta të tij, siç mund të përmëndim veshjet tona, muzikën tonë origjinale, legjendat tona, besimin tek emri i Shqiptarit, dhe tek më e rëndësishmja, gjuha jonë Shqipe! 

Këto vlera janë thesari jonë, dhe nëse ne s'i japim rëndësi at'herë jemi pesimist! 

Drini.

----------


## Ramiz

Jam shume optimist sepse perveç arsyeve qe ka dhene "drini ne L.A." do te shtoja se: Kombi yne do te perparoje detyrimish pasi eshte nder kombet me moshe mesatare me te re.

----------


## leci

Kombi yne vitet e fundit ka bere hapa gjigantesh dh vlerat e popullit tone jane te padiskutueshme.
Dhe bazat per te qene optimist jane me se reale.Do te doja me shume stabilitet politik sepse mund te jete trampolina e ekonomise shqiptare.Personalisht njoh shume persona shqiptare dhe jo qe duan te bejne diçka ne Shqiperi por situacioni aktual pengon.
Mendoj qe per te ardhmen do te jete ky çelesi i dyerve te Europes
me respekt

----------


## drini_në_TR

> _Postuar më parë nga leci_ 
> *Personalisht njoh shume persona shqiptare dhe jo qe duan te bejne diçka ne Shqiperi por situacioni aktual pengon.*


Ke shumë të drejtë Leci, por për mendimin tim çfarë na pengon neve më saktësisht është instalimi i drejtësisë institucionale në trojet tona sa më parë. Si rrejdhoj keta "persona shqiptarë" do ta kishin tepër të vështirë të mbijetonin. 

Nderime,
Drini.

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Pershendetje.

Kemi tru Pjellor   Paçka  se  nuk kemi pasur mundesi ne kohera qe kane shkuar e  kaluar.

Kemi qen pushtuar e shkatruar.
Cope  Copa neper tufa,
Por kurre skane mundur per te na shuar.

Perseri kemi dale mbane Kombi vogel por krenar.

Po te shikojme 10-te vitet e fundit dhe te  bejme nje analize  globale mund  te  verejme se Shqiptaret ne pergjithesi ndonse  Jashte vendit te tyre kane  arritur te ndertojne jeten e tyre.
Po ashtu dhe ne Shqiperi ka shume Zhvillim  gjithashtu dhe Shkatrim.

Sepse Kete mos e Hiqni nga mendja  Atje ku Ka [ndodhen]Shqiptar  ka patjeter rremuje ,Shkatrim
e kemi ne  gjake jo per gje.

Jam  krenar qe jam Shqiptar.
Gjithe Shqiptarve  ju uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete.Gjithashtu dhe bashkim [sepse shume sy bashke gjejne dhe gjelperen ne kashte].

Me respekt [SHEJTANi]

----------


## Enri

Pak optimist.
Ne kuptimin qe duhet te shohim te ardhmen e atdheut tone ne prizmen e nje zhvillimi te pergjithshem te te gjithe rajonit, sepse ne varesi te atij zhvillimi kushtezohet dhe zhvillimi i vendit tone.
Te jesh optimist s'ka asgje te keqe. E keqja do te ishte nese optimizmin e shnderron ne enderr...Dhe optimizmi qe shnderrohet ne enderr per atdheun tend eshte shume i rrezikshem. PAsi endrrat behen rrale realitet.

----------


## StterollA

Ne mungese te opsjonit *optimist* votova *Shume optimist* sepse besoj ne te ardhme me te mire per Shqiperine dhe shqiptareve ne pergjithsi brenda nje afati dy-dekador, kur brezi i personaliteteve te socem te ndyre nuk do kete me fuqine e fjales dhe veprimit. Do vin brezerat e rinj, te edukuar ne nje shoqeri demokratike, qe do e ndjekin pas rrugen e shteteve te ngritura socialo-ekonomikisht.

----------


## Failed Rapper

absolutisht shume pesimist duke pare se ne shqiptaret sjemi te afte te behemi kurre komb. ketu ndodhin gjerat me te cuditshme, vellai vret vellane, babi vret vajzen, vellai con motren prostitute etj. madje edhe nje cope maqedoni donte te na merrte simbolin tone Nene Terezen duke e quajtur bije te Maqedonise (F.Y.R.O.M.), thjesht per faktin se ne shqiptaret nuk dime te ruajme vlerat e kombit tone. mjafton te thexohetfakti qe gjerat e heroit kombetar Skenderbeut jane ne Austri dhe jo ne shqiperi!!! me vjen keq per vendin tim  :i ngrysur: (((

----------


## DonAlda

Une jam shume optimiste per Shqiperine. 
Nga historite e vendeve te huaja, pothuajse cdo vend ka kaluar perjudha te veshtira me perpara, por tani ato vende jane shume te fuqishme dhe me ekonomi te mira. 
Historia e perserit vetveten sadopak keshtu qe edhe atdheu yne do te shohi kohe te mira. 
Pas shiut vjen djelli i cili do ta lulezoje Shqiperine ne te ardhmen. Une nuk jam ne Shqiperi tani per tani, por e dua atdheun tim. Shume te tjere ndihen si une, keshtu qe mendoj se neve do ta rindertojme atdheun tone.
Jam shume optimiste per Shqiperine, dhe nqs te gjithe shqiptaret e duan atdheun e tyre qe te lulezoje, optimizmi eshte hapi i pare i realizimit te endrres tone per nje Shqiperi sa me te bukur....dhe ENDRRAT BEHEN REALITET! 

Nqs e do nje enderr kaq shume qe te plotesohet dhe punon per realizimin e kesaj endrre, mund ta realizosh endrren tende.

----------


## DonAlda

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Iliri88

Jam shume optimist.  Jemi duke kaluar nje epoke te tranzicionit e cila nuk eshte kurre e lehte per asnje komb por mendoj qe me kalimin e kesaj, Shqiperia do te jete nje nga vendet e perparuara ne te gjitha fushat. 

I

----------


## DeuS

Pak pesimist !

----------


## drini_në_TR

*DonAlda* e di që më ke pëlqyer shumë shumë me çfarë ke thënë?! "Ëndrra bëhet realitet..." Është e vërtetë, shumë vënde të tjera e kanë kaluar këtë që po kalojnë trojet Shqiptare sot, ndaj edhe ne duhet të shofim se çfarë vështirësish kishin ato vënde, dhe sesi i kaluan ato vështirësi. Unë për vete besoj se vetëm luftimi për më shumë DREJTËSI do të mund ta shëroj kombin tonë, dhe po ashtu instalimi i drejtësisë institucionale rrjedhimisht do të fuqizoj edhe ekonominë tonë, kulturën, dashurinë për atdheun, dhe për më tepër, arsyeja pse ne jemi të shpërndarë në vënde të ndryshme nëpër botë është thjeshtë sepse në Shqipëri nuk ka drejtësi, por ngaqë është diçka shumë e natyrshme atje, masës nuk bie më në dukje. DUHET LUFTUAR PËR ATË DREJTËSI, më çfarëdolloj mynyrë, sepse së fundi është e vetmja zgjidhje. 

DonAlda - "Ëndrra bëhet realitet... " ashtu si imagjinatat tona tredimensionale kthehen në ndërtesa  :buzeqeshje: 

Të përshëndes!
Drini.

----------


## bucibuci

Jam optimist se shpejtesia e ndryshimeve e SHQIPTAREVE eshte marramendese ,jam i bindur se per kete na kane zili.Dhe ndryshimet qe kan ndodhur me ne kane pa dyshim nje rezultante pozitive .Shqiptaret kane shume shume kohe qe skan qen kaq mire,por kohe para saj kan qene dhe me mire .Me mire se ateher do behemi me siguri.

----------


## lis

Sikur te mos ishin patriotet, nacionalistet, njerezit e penes dhe te mendjes, patjeter qe ne nuk do te mund te kishim trasheguar te gjitha vlerat tona si shqiptare.
Ata qe ndihen pesimiste patjeter qe e kane te trasheguar kete ndjenje negative nga paraardhesit e tyre.
Do me vinte keq neqoftese do ofendoheshin disa bashkeshtetas ketu por do u sugjeroja nje realitet komplet ndryshe.
Nuk mund tu leme shume faj shqiptareve qe ne kemi ngelur te tille sepse kolonizimet e ndryshme nga shtete nga me barbaret lane pasoja te pariparueshme por edhe te riparueshme te keta pasardhes te Ilireve.
Sot kemi nje aleat mik te madh sic jane Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe kurajo dhe mbeshtetja morale e tyre ndaj nesh na ben shume optimiste.
Shpresa dhe optimizmi  shuhen bashke me njeriun.

----------


## dordi1

Optimist per momentin nuk e di se sa mund te jemi...
Vete kryesia e forumit, duket shume e djathte, nqs e kam kuptuar une drejte!
E pra, kemi kryeminister, nje alkoolist tashme te njohur, qe del ne pritje qeveritare me shishen e GORDON'S GIN dhe TONIC WATER, per te mos thene me teper...
Kryetar i Bashkise se kryeqytetit, nje Psikopat evident qe del me sopate ne dore neper ekranet e TV...
Nje ish-minister te jashtem qe nuk pati lexuar kurre nje liber...


...Nje kandidat kryesor te opozites, per Kryetar  Bashkie ne Tirane, tashme te njohur per ''ylberist'' !!!!!!!!!!!!


...po! jemi shume optimiste, por nuk e dime se per se?! per te kaluaren, te tashmen, apo per te ardhmen...duhet t'a specifikojme ceshtjen te dashur miq...


shnet

----------


## ACEofSPADEs

Ãhhhhh sa mÃ« bÃ«het qejfi kur dÃ«gjoj qÃ« shumica jeni optimiste pÃ«r tÃ« ardhmen e ShqiperisÃ« nÃ« sondazh.
Por vallÃ« mos Ã«shtÃ« ndopak ajo krenaria e jone si shqipÃ«tare qÃ« jemi Â¿Â¿Â¿   Dhe duke votuar pÃ«r "shumÃ« optimist"  Na duket sikur shprehim atÃ« dashurinÃ« tonÃ« pÃ«r Atdheun.
MegjithatÃ« ju lumte goja ...ÃtÃ« dua tÃ« dÃ«gjoj  edhe unÃª ... mÃ« bÃ«het qejfi 
GÃ«zojeni jeten.. sa te keni mundesi â¡
ÂªcÃª  Â°Æ  â£

----------


## Fredi

Edhe une votova Shume optimist pasi ngjarjet qe ndodhen 10 vjecarin qe kaloj ishin dhe jane pozitive per ne. Si clirimi i Kosoves, te drejtat e shqipetareve ne maqedoni si dhe komunikimi me i mire i shqipetareve nga te gjitha trojet shqipetare. Eshte dicka pozitive qe procesi i afrimit te shqipetareve me njeri tjetrin vazhdon, e vetmja ceshtje qe ka ngelur ne vend eshte ceshtja e Cameve e cila kam mendimin se nuk eshte larg rruga e zgjidhjes.
Me respekt Fredi.

----------


## sabo

Shqiperis nuk i mungon azgje ajo ka genin qe po mahnit boten ne kete periudhe e rendesishme te krijohet sa me pare shtresa e mesme e qutetareve te qerohen nga skena politike robert cemcakizi ,doktorr rrumpalla dhe cdo gje do te shkoje mire jam shume optimist po vjen brezi shum kurajoz dhe me inisiativ

----------

